# Side Career



## BandageBrigade (Nov 15, 2011)

How many of you work a second job, career or own your own business in addition to working full time ems or fire? If you do, what do you do, how did you get into it?


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Nov 15, 2011)

BandageBrigade said:


> How many of you work a second job, career or own your own business in addition to working full time ems or fire? If you do, what do you do, how did you get into it?



Full time on an Ambulance company. Second job at a stand-by EMS company. Third job as an EMT skills instructor up at my college. 

Second job i got because I like doing stand-by events. Third job i got because my EMT instructor called me after I graduated and told me that I was getting the EMS student award for the 2010-2011 school year, and highly recommended that I should become a skills instructor.


----------



## STXmedic (Nov 15, 2011)

Full time Fire/Medic

Part time medic for a City based EMS service

Part time medic for a private service

Part time skills instructor (hopefully will be teaching some classes fairly soon)


I work too damn much


----------



## DrankTheKoolaid (Nov 15, 2011)

*re*

Parent of 2 great little girls

Primary job Full-time Paramedic Clinical Leader / CQI / ALS Level CE instruction 

Secondary job Paramedic program associate instructor

Third BLS instructor with ACLS / PALS instructor certs already in the works


----------



## waterdog (Nov 15, 2011)

*Love my Jobs*

Paramedic with EMS service..

Pro Ski Patrol/medic at local mtn in winter..

Masonry Construction bus. I had before becoming a medic and still run and work at when not on the rig....Its where I make my real money... the Paramedic pay I put back for retirement.

Whitewater kayaking instructor.....

Kids are grown and out of the house and I hate sitting around, keeps me young!^_^


----------



## mycrofft (Nov 16, 2011)

*When I was an EMT*

...when pterodactyls flew the skies, I was 24 on/24 off and one Kelly day every two weeks (Thursdays) on active USAF duty as a firefighter (Crash Rescueman if you please). I worked a civilian ambulance job, eight hours a day, on my off weekdays. 
Later, when I was a nursing student, for a while I was that, plus traditional (weekend warrior) Air Guard (Med Tech) and, for about four months, worked about six or seven of eight hour shifts a month on an IFT EMT ambulance / medivan service.
I continued with the weekend Guard (as an officer) while working at the jail; I saw my family one weekend a month for ten years, except a short period when I used vacation time to take off every other weekend, and during DESERT STORM stateside deployment (saw them more than during my supervisor days as a RN).


----------



## Flightorbust (Nov 16, 2011)

Im currently working at a strip club while I go through school. I also breed snakes on the side as a hobby.


----------



## BrushBunny91 (Nov 16, 2011)

Seasonal wild land firefighter.


----------



## shfd739 (Nov 16, 2011)

Full time management..Part time management...Yeah I dont have time for a side job. And make enough at this one that I dont feel the need to have one.

Back when I was a new and poor paramedic I worked full time on the unit along with part-time fire/ems dispatch and part-time on a unit.


----------



## Nervegas (Nov 16, 2011)

Full time paramedic with an IFT/911/Air service. 
Freelance graphic designer and general IT guy.


----------



## Archymomma (Nov 17, 2011)

I actually work full-time for the USFS as an Archaeologist (collateral duties wildland firefighting). I work part-time for our County 911 EMS service (paid).
Have a great and understanding husband and 2 little kiddos at home.


----------



## fortsmithman (Nov 17, 2011)

My full time job is as a Safety and Security Officer at a retail outlet.  I volunteer with my town Volunteer EMS Dept,


----------



## medicnick83 (Nov 17, 2011)

I am a IT guy by profession (day job) and spend the rest of my time (weekends, some night shifts) as a volunteer EMT-B.

I generally volunteer with the government services (Metro EMS) but also work with the private services (now and again) Netcare 911.

Netcare 911 is very quiet so I don't like to spend too much time with them, if I am going to work, I'd rather goto Metro EMS because those 12 hour shifts I get insanely busy!

Currently waiting on Metro EMS to give me driving authorization so I can drive the ambulances (I have to work as a 2nd or 3rd now)


----------



## Joe (Nov 17, 2011)

Full time EMT
Part time Retail Loss Prevention
Part time Cemetery Grave digger


----------



## medicnick83 (Nov 17, 2011)

Joe said:


> Part time Cemetery Grave digger



Seriously? :rofl:


----------



## Steam Engine (Nov 18, 2011)

Archymomma said:


> I actually work full-time for the USFS as an Archaeologist (collateral duties wildland firefighting). I work part-time for our County 911 EMS service (paid).
> Have a great and understanding husband and 2 little kiddos at home.



Incredibly jealous...


----------



## firetender (Nov 18, 2011)

*Truth be known...*

I spend so much time here and writing about EMS I'd say it's still my profession, but if you're curious how I earn a living, it's HERE!


----------



## usafmedic45 (Nov 18, 2011)

Injury biomechanics/crash survivability researcher.


----------



## cynikalkat (Nov 18, 2011)

firetender said:


> I spend so much time here and writing about EMS I'd say it's still my profession, but if you're curious how I earn a living, it's HERE!


 
i checked out your blog.I'll have to see it later @ home (sonicwall @ work). Sounds exciting


----------



## Flight-LP (Nov 18, 2011)

Full-time OSHA outreach trainer.

Part-time Flight Medic on a Neo/OB transport team.

Full-time dad and husband.

Freelance Flight Instructor.


----------



## VCEMT (Nov 18, 2011)

I moonlight in the adult film industry. I don't do anything in movies. I help pick actresses. I also, like to dabble in Marine stuff.


----------



## DV_EMT (Nov 18, 2011)

My friend's primary job is special effects and pyrotechnics for the TV/Film industry... he also is the set medic.

He did Part time EMT on the side. He was a Paramedic but went down to EMT when the Movie industry took off.


----------



## usafmedic45 (Nov 18, 2011)

> I moonlight in the adult film industry. I don't do anything in movies. I help pick actresses.



Need an assistant?


----------



## adamjh3 (Nov 18, 2011)

VCEMT said:


> I moonlight in the adult film industry. I don't do anything in movies. I help pick actresses. I also, like to dabble in Marine stuff.



Tom? Haha, my old partner used to do that...

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## katgrl2003 (Nov 18, 2011)

usafmedic45 said:


> Need an assistant?



My apologies, but usafmedic45 will not be available for the foreseeable future. I will let you all know when he is allowed back in the apartment, cause he is definitely in the doghouse right now.

And what's more is he just saw this post, and is trying to apologize to me. Hrmm, I wonder who wears the pants in this family?


----------



## NorCal (Nov 25, 2011)

katgrl2003 said:


> My apologies, but usafmedic45 will not be available for the foreseeable future. I will let you all know when he is allowed back in the apartment, cause he is definitely in the doghouse right now.
> 
> And what's more is he just saw this post, and is trying to apologize to me. Hrmm, I wonder who wears the pants in this family?




 . . . . . :rofl:


----------



## jkrewko (Nov 29, 2011)

full time paramedic at a private company

per diem on a municipal rescue

part time skills instructor


----------

